# 2002 Nissan Maxima GLE - A/C problem



## dbacks (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi All,

I have a problem with A/C. After starting the car, when I turn on the A/c, for couple of seconds I sense that A/c is throwing cool air, but the blower doesn't work irrespective of its position (1,2,3 or 4). After few seconds, I don't even sense the coolness that i could sense when I noticed at the beginning.

I badly need help to see what is going on.

Greatly appreciate any responses.

Thanks,
dbacks


----------

